# Just discovered Adam Smale YouTube channel and it is true gem for learning



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Dear All,
I can't hide my excitement, and want to share.
By lucky accident, I discovered YouTube channel of Adam Smale, Toronto based Jazz Guitarist, and in my opinion his videos are true gems.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtJkDrTsxptpPt6XXS_AOWA



I hope you will like it as much as I do.

I especially liked these two:






and






but really looking forward to watch them all!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT! 
Many Thanks


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Since I am on a YouTube binge watching, I found out about Adam through Tim Lerch's YouTube:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC0eq_e51FB-_BIbtd9NGTw



and this video:





I think you will find it interesting as well


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

So many channels, thanks for filtering out a good one for me.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I just want to remind good people of GC community about Adam's work. He is close to 1000 YouTube subscribers (and just got 10th Patreon). So if you can anyhow support him, that would be wonderful. He really deserves it


----------

